# The e-mail address you entered is not allowed to be used.



## phil5556 (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm killing off my old Yahoo email so have just gone to settings to change to my Gmail address and get the error

"The e-mail address you entered is not allowed to be used."

Can anyone shed any light on why please?

Ta


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Gmail not accepted but if you pm John-h he'll sort it out

Cheers


----------



## phil5556 (Feb 4, 2014)

Ikon66 said:


> Gmail not accepted but if you pm John-h he'll sort it out
> 
> Cheers


Cheers, will do.


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

Were you able to get this sorted? If not, send us a PM with your gmail account and we'll update it for you.

Niall


----------



## phil5556 (Feb 4, 2014)

Yes all good thanks


----------

